# Ande fishing line?



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

What are the key differences between the ande ghost fishing line, and the ande clear or regular fishing line, and which is a better string for big game. ie (king mackerel, cobia etc.)


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

im not sure about key differnces but suffix has always done me good for kings. 17lb. tritanium is as strong as it gets imo. ive seen people try to break of sharks with that stuff they have to litterly hold the spool pull as hard as possible and rub it against the piling, all at one time to break it. ive had a few kings run strait under the pier and many studly reds go under and suffix has almost gotten everysingle fish out. even 15lb will lay the wood to some BIG fish. braid is used for lings 40 0r 50lb power pro will work just in case they shoot under the pier.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I used to fish ande until I fished with suffix


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

ande is thick. a lot thicker than other brands. the 125lb i just got wont even fit in a 100-130lb splicing needle. 

suffix sucks for the surf area but will last a long time fishing the end of piers, kayaks and boats. it also casts really well. 

good line for the money? Bass pro shops, offshore angler tight lines. $10 for 1/2lb spool up to 80lb, highest abrasion resistance i've come across and i use 30lb on my conventional surf rods and have no problem placing baits 80-100yards out.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



lowprofile said:


> ande is thick. a lot thicker than other brands. the 125lb i just got wont even fit in a 100-130lb splicing needle.
> 
> suffix sucks for the surf area but will last a long time fishing the end of piers, kayaks and boats. it also casts really well.
> 
> good line for the money? Bass pro shops, offshore angler tight lines. $10 for 1/2lb spool up to 80lb, highest abrasion resistance i've come across and i use 30lb on my conventional surf rods and have no problem placing baits 80-100yards out.


I just got a spool of 125 lb Bullbuster, waiting to see how big the hype is.


----------

